# Choptank cleanup # 2 9/13



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well don't want to bump heads with Happy and the Oct 5th IRI cleanup but we are officially 2 weeks out from choptank cleanup. I am hoping to have same type of cleanup and results as last time. If many of the same people that were main contributors of the last one can make it,(Catman, Hookem, Longranger to name a few) we should be grilling some food and having fun. Anyone that went to the last one have any suggestions on how to better this one? We will be cleaning the Cambridge side and should meet up around 4. Catman how is the tide looking that day? Should also be better fishing as it will be the start of the fall striper run, so the fish pool should get very interesting. I went to that side yesterday and it was real nasty. So for those of you who were at the last one there should be a lot more cleaning to be done on this side. Best thing about is it is not nearly as long as the talbot side!! Come one Come all for some good ole fashioned cleaning, grilling and fishing!

Here is the List:

FL Fisherman


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

Bend the barb flush--most of them will shake themselves off the hook this way. Lose a few more fish, but kill alot less too.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey flistell I think you meant to post on the Blues thread huh?:jawdrop:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Tides for Saturday 9/13 at the Tank:

High 6:18 AM
Low 12:43 PM
High 6:54 PM

I'll supply the name tags and bring hot dogs, rolls, mustard, and catsup. I'll be off the computer until next Saturday - going on vacation and leaving my lap top home. 

Catman.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Is this date a definite???*

My sons birthday is that day and my wife already said I have to be there. I want to do the cleanup also but the date is bad for me. Let me know something.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good Catman. MC The date is pretty definite unless everyone thinks it should be the 27th??? I was only thinking the 13th because if we did it the 27th that would only be 1 week before the IRI cleanup. Anyone else have a preference of date for the cleanup? I have no problem moving it to the 27th of Sep if most people would agree.


----------



## flistell (Jan 15, 2003)

To FL FISHERMAN

You are right--sorry. This is what happens when you live in Florida to long!!!!

LOL.


----------



## Rugger (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll be in Illinois for a wedding that day (9-13); oh well. See ya all at IRI!


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Tank Cleanup*

Got a couple of ideas on how to make the next Tank Cleanup easier and more fun:

1. Taking all our stuff to the end of the pier, then walking back collecting garbage, and then returning to our stuff, then walking back to our cars when we left took a lot out of people due to the heat and the long distances walked (1-1/4 times 4 trips= 5 Miles).

Recommendation: Have a couple of people grab our fishing/grilling stuff and bring it down while everyone else starts at the beginning of the pier collecting garbage. When we get to the end of the pier where our stuff is have the Ranger meet us there to pick up the garbage. This way we only make one trip down and one trip back - just like you would do if you were fishing the Tank normally.

2. Firm fishing size rules - The first couple of fish were judged by length but the rules changed halfway in the middle of the fishing tournament to judging by weight.

Recommendation: Firm rules regarding size and/or weight. It can be only one or another. Additionally, as the Summer season comes to a close, a lot more game fish will become available. I would like to see the contest for gamefish only - Striped Bass, Bluefish, and Trout. Maybe all the other non-gamefish could be in a contest of their own.

Sandcrab


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The 7th would be better;whatever date you make it I hope to be there.????????


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sandcrab don't be mad cause your 8 inch perch didn't win the smallest fish. Yeah I was thinking about the walking up and back a few times. I think we can handle that. The rules were kind of just thrown together because I thought it would be just a friendly thing between us all. But I forgot how fisherman can be when it comes to winning money for the biggest fish. Those are easy fixes. Rules will be stated more clearly this time. Promise. And I agree that it should only be gamefish in the pool. If you look back though gamefish were the winners of the last pool too. Anthony-3 lb striper, Simeon-.1 lb striper. Still up in the air on the date. Need more people to let me know and to say whether they can make it or not so I can make the list.


----------



## Naiad (May 18, 2003)

Hi Fl Fisherman

I can't make the 13 but if it's on the 27th I'll be there.


----------



## Fish Bait (Feb 10, 2003)

I'm OK for for the 13 or 27 of Sept. 
I have a huge wagon the I picked up from Costco that I can bring to hall stuff down the pier.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I think I can handle anything but the 20th. That's the date for the ametuer shore fishing tournament at Point Lookout. Otherwise, you can plan on me being there.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Well looks like we can move it to the 27th. If a couple more people chime in than that is what we will go with.

List:

FL Fisherman
Catman
Sandcrab
Longranger
Fish Bait
Joe Mama
Manayunk Jake


----------



## aero993 (Jan 19, 2001)

*Hookem*

Are you working the grills again? You think you can have the flames jumping 10 feet?


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Count me in for the choptank clean up let me know what to bring?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sounds good Joe Mama. As soon as we get close we will be putting together the food list and what we will need to bring for the cleanup.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

darn... i got a wedding that saturday.... you guys have fun... it be cool if we had a big banner that advertised P&S...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey everybody the date is still up in the air! We can have it on the 13th or the 27th. It is looking more like the 27th because already 4 people say they can't make the 13th. I know we can't accomodate everyone on the date but don't want it scheduled when only a few people can attend. Put your .02 in on the date and we will set it in stone. Times a ticking!


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

9/27 sounds good to me.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

I'm leaning towards the 27th, just because its close to the time I start fishing the 'Tank anyway. Rock are there, blues are moving around the bay, and maybe (fingers crossed) those dang elusive trout will put in an appearance.

Everyone should be aware that Jason was putting it mildly when he said the Cambridge side is a mess. Lots of broken glass (even though bottles are not allowed on the bridge/pier), trash galore, and even urine soaked excrement can be found at the end of the pier. We will also need folks just to keep an eye on the gear. I'm from Philly, so I'm used to unruly weekend crowds with a lot of non-fisherman types. Hopefully after labor day the crowd will have thinned out, but the fact is the Cambridge side is more heavily populated. If I didn't catch so many fish there, I'd give it up in a heartbeat.

With all that said, I'm up to the challenge. With dead low just about midnight, I'll have no excuse to hang around for the wee hours (unless the fishing is fantastic.) The outgoing evening tide should be good for livelining.

I'll be bringing a snow shovel and steel tipped boots - and that's just to deal with the derrelicts!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright well that is enough input for me. The official choptank cleanup will be on the 27th of September. Depending on tides that day I think we will change the meeting up time to about 2 pm. It should take us a good solid hour to clean the pier and hopefully hookem???? will have the grills a going so we can chow down on some good grub when we are done. We will be having a pool for largest fish only this time and the entry will be $5 a head(unless people want to get risky and make it $10 ) The only fish allowed in the pool will be Trout, Blues and Stripers. We will be measuring by weight of fish in lbs. So most likely the biggest fish will be a striper. So all you liveliners get ready! Should be a great time by all. Just remember the IRI cleanup will be the following weekend and I am sure all the hardcores are going to be there.

Here is the new list:

FL Fisherman
Catman
Sandcrab
Longranger
Fish Bait
Joe Mama
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda

MasterCaster, Hookem, Jangwuah, rugger, Aero993?????????


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

It just might be a little cooler that time of month,should be a good time to catch some fish(biggins) I wish I could go but with my son being at college and no one to take care of the dogs,tag I'm it. Enjoy yourselves and catch alot of fish. TRIGGER


----------



## Flounda (Sep 9, 2001)

2nd biggest fish caught last week at Choptank, biggest was a striper, legal blues are in as well. 

P.S. count me in for any day, by the way the west side still looks kinda clean and this time I saw the ranger cleaning up.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Nice catfish flounda. I have heard of 30+ lbers coming off of that bridge in the summer. They are definitely there in force. Glad you can join us in the cleanup. Will be on the 27th of sep. hopefully by then all we will be catching are blues, trout and stripers!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Just wanted to bump this up to the top so noone forgets about it.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just walked in from OC. The 27th is OK with me. Will post my successes and failures fishing OC the past week a little latter today. Got to unload the car now.

Catman.


----------



## Domestic_Goddess (May 7, 2003)

*Hey are women allowed to join in?*

Especially if I bring my husband? I think we would love to join in. Please keep us all posted and if we can make it we will let you know for sure.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Domestic Goddess, woman are definitely allowed. I am sure Naiad would be grateful for another woman on board. Family members too. Bring em all! You'll be surprised how much fun it is going to be. Welcome back catman. Let us know how you did out there.


----------



## hookem (Mar 27, 2001)

*aero993*

Hookem here. Sorry I was out of the loop. I would love to cook for you guys, but I have another appointment that evening. What I could do is be there early fish with my son and clean up and cook for you guys and go home around high tide. I must be home by 8. I'll let you know what the wife thinks and give you a holler. Hookem


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Alright hookem keep us posted cause you are our # 1 chef!


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

i'll try to make it there that day.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great it will be a good time for all!

New List:

FL Fisherman
Catman
Sandcrab
Longranger
Fish Bait
Joe Mama
Manayunk Jake
Naiad
Flounda
fisherman8876
Anthony
Murphman


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

what are the best bait options around that time?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings fisherman8876!

If it was later in the year, I'd simply say fresh cut spot and livelined spot. But I'll probably show up with a bit of a buffet: bloodworms, Purdue Peelers, squid strips in shedder oil, a couple of live shedders and maybe some shrimp. I'd rather have what they're hitting, then try to make them hit what I have!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey Jake, just for the record I'm biting on Philly Cheesesteaks. 

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings catman!

I'll bring you one down, but a word of warning: They don't travel well. The cheesesteak is meant to be eaten right off the grill. If you ever find yourself in the Philly area, give me a call and I'll hook you up (and REAL cheese, none of that stupid Cheez-Whiz crap!)


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Just kidding Jake but thanks for the offer. Next time I'm in Philly I'll give you a call. At my age a good Philly Cheesesteak Sub is better than sex.

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Jake you have to compare your purdue peelers to hats and catmans. I think yours is the strongest I have ever smelled. You must dump a whole can of oil on dem things!


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Well, let me put it this way -- you were standing kinda close to me when I opened the Purdues... Could be it was just part peeler, part me!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

I have to agree with Jason. Those purdue peelers were the most strongest smelling things I have ever seen. Those things must be able to attract fish from miles away. Most people add a few drops, I think Jake puts in a few bottles. I might as well put my name down for the second clean-up. Gotta defend my title. Hopefully we can get a few more people to help us out, I may be able to convince my girlfriend to help us out. Let me know if you need anything from me.
-Anthony


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Great glad you got approval form the girlfriend At least the reigning champ will be back. Think you can repeat???? I am not holding back this time


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Time for the old man to unlease some of his super, secret tricks. No brag, just fact. 

Catman.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Hey FF, I see you're up for a real fishing pool on your tog trip. How about the same for the clean up? I'm game for a $10.00 per head pool for the largest rock. Nothing for the smallest this time and only for rock. Anyone else interested?

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I am down with that. With at least 20 to 30 people in the pot that would make a $200 to $300 fish Now that is a real fish pool! We would have to be real strict on the rules b/c you know how fisherman get when $$ is involved(Sandcrab) J/k  What does everyone else think......


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

We may need a cooler check before going onto the pier. 

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

That would be the biggest striper before 11:45 PM, right? (I need at least fifteen minutes to walk it back to the car....)


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That's right Jake. That is when it officially ends. don't want anybody getting a fine because they got the fish to the car a few minutes late


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Jason!

Sheesh! With all of us on at one time, its too bad I've forgotten how to set up a private chat. I'd invite y'all in for a strategy session!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

10 Dollars a head huh? That's a little steep and may get too competitive. I'm in but I've seen what these large pools can do to people. I went on the Normak in NJ last year in dec and there was 50 people on board at 10 dollars a head, the 2 largest were real close and the two guys got in a heated argument. But I guess that we are all friends so it shouldn't be too bad, plus we will have a digital scale so it should be accurate plus plenty of witnesses. See yall there.
-Anthony


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Choptank Clean Up*

Count me in ! I have been looking for an excuse to visit the pier. I have never been. Will just need some directions, bait suggestions and will be there. Loooking forward to meeting some of the fisherman I have read so much about these last few months!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Greetings murphman. Glad you decided to come out and join us in the clean up. Your bait of choice will be blood worms. Only because that is what is gonna catch you the spot and in turn you can cut them up or use them whole. If you are familiar with 404 just take that from Rheboth west to rt 50 east to cambridge and you will see signs for the pier. I am sure someone else on here can give you more direct directions.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

You won't see signs for the pier on the Cambridge side! When you come east over the new RT 50 bridge, hook a right at Sailwinds Park, hook a left at first "thru" street, hook a left to go back to RT 50, turn left at the light onto RT 50 (WEST) and look for the VFW. Pier signs and parking lot are tiny on the Cambridge side. Make sure you're in the righthand lane, or you'll end up going over the bridge again!


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

I found out today that I have weekend duty the 27th & 28th so I'll have to pass on the clean-up. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

What??!!


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

That could put a kink in things but the show must go on. Really wish you could make it out there with us catman. I will go ahead and catch a monster stiper and win the fish pool and dedicate it to you my friend.


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Yea, it rolls around every 9 weeks and didn't pay attention to the schedule until today. Real bummer.

Catman.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

No catman? This IS a blow! Who's going to do that urine-soaked wall now? Maybe we can write you an absentee note.... And I was SO looking forward to taking your money...


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Sorry Jake, I'd pay money just to fish next to you. Glad there's the Grizzly trip.

Catman.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

Fishing next to Jake can be fun, a long as you're not downwind.  
-Anthony


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Being a professional painter my olfactory sences are nonexistant. 

Catman.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Actually the last time I don't think he was that bad but he promised me he would be back to normal mode when the cleanup comes around.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I don't mind being downwind of smelly people;Anybody can smell from time to time.Jake I hope you eat pleanty garlic before I meet you so you can smell more fragrent and less pungnet.  I hope I can be down there atleast to fish with you guys;if not see you at IRI.


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Well, a great man once said: "To catch a fish, you must STINK like a fish!" At least I THINK that's what he said....

Actually, we have some initial photos back from the Chessie Charter, and I'll be posting them shortly. Looking at the pics, seems like I always ended up alone (until I hooked a couple of keepers...) I let Anthony and Jason have the cherished stern when we switched to bottom fishing (I wasn't in the mood for those "baitfish" they were pulling up!) Of course I had the starboard side to myself once I opened up the "arromatic" Purdue Peelers (everyone stopped fishing and said "What the hell is that?") Capt Dave recognized them right away, and locked himself in the cabin until it was time to leave. Had a really nice blue hit one, but he gnawed his way off at the side of the boat. Apparently he was the only fish out thee that could handle a 6 x 2 inch strip....


----------



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

*Clean Up*

I'm in for that day..I just need some directions from Wilmington De and some tackle, bait and tackle recommendations. Is this event appropriate for my six year old who loves to fish? Does anyone else bring there kids? Tight lines to all! Murphman


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Sure is Murphman. Bring em. Last cleanup Hookem's little son was there and caught the smallest fish. That won him $25! We won't be having that contest this time because hopefully all the fish will be big.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Murphman your tackle should consist of hi/lo rigs and fish finder rigs if you plan on livelining spot or perch for rockfish. You won't need any weights larger than 4 oz. For bait bring bloodworms to catch spot and perch to liveline or cut up. Squid to get croakers and if you know what purdue peelers are bring them too b/c hopefully trout will be running too. Oh yeah for poles anything over a 12 ft might be overdoing it. I have used a 15 ft pole there but was definitely not needed for the type of fishing there.


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

what are purdue peelers?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Boneless chicken strips soaked in peeler oil. Trout love em! Trust me!


----------



## fisherman8876 (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks fl!! i did'nt know that. where do you get the peeler oil from?


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

I like to get the cheap thin boneless chicken breast cook them slightly and soak them in koasher salt for a day then marinate them in Peeler oil.The way I do Purdue Peeler is good because the meat stays on the hook longer.Chicken is a little soft raw.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

Anglers had it at one time;tackle stores in Deleware has it too.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

fisherman, check out the post below "chicken question" They posted a couple places you can get it.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Im In*

Hey Fl Fisherman,


Im definitly in for the tank cleanup. What am i bringing and whats the list of people look like now? Drop me a line.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Joe mama (Jun 6, 2003)

Im not hearing much about the cleanup?Who is bring what?I can bring just about anything.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Sorry guys.*

I can't make this one but I will be at the IRI clean up. I have a campsite reserved at Breezy Point from the 25th to the 29th. If someone takes pictures and puts names to them I'll be glad to post them for the group. Have fun, goodluck and tightlines....Hat80


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

If they're getting as much rain in Cambridge as we're getting here in Philly, its a good thing the date was changed to 09/27. Maybe its time to start a new thread -- could be that 9/12 in the header is confusing folks! And where is FL FISHERMAN? Maybe he's all "posted" out after breaking the record.... Or maybe he fell in love again! Sheesh, he won't be worth a red cent now...

Yo Jason, let me know if you need any help.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Jason & Anthony*

are running around down at PLO someplace. I'm waiting for a report from them as I type this. When they call I'll post the info. If it's a good report I'll be heading down there tonight myself....Tightlines


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings Clyde!

Thanks for the heads-up! Apparently Ol' Henry has left your area... He's still dumping rain up here (and through tomorrow!) And Isabel is inching along, pacing herself so she can take out next weekend! Wish we could find that happy medium between drought and saturation... although the drought WAS better for saltwater fishing (not that I want to see resevoirs 35 feet down anytime soon!)


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Choptank cleanup start time...*

When are we going to arrive for the cleanup? What time is our cleanup scheduled?

High tide for Saturday is a 5:47 AM and 6:25 PM...


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Bumping this to top. Especially since this being the first fishing most are going to do after this hurricane passes us by. The cleanup is going to start at 2 pm and we will end the fishing pool at 1130 again. Hope everyone can still make it.


----------

